# Sage Grinder Pro



## sues1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bought a new one, not used a grinder before. Question..does the Grind time make any difference or should I just leave it as is? I'm using 2 shots worth, measuring with scales etc and have grind size on 15.

Thanks Sue


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I weigh in what I need each time rather than leave the beans in the hopper. If you do it this way, just dial in a time that empties the hopper at the grind setting you have set, and or override the timer by pressing and holding the button.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The grind time for your target weight will differ between beans. It's also likely not to be too accurate while the burrs are seasoning so it's good to keep an eye on it.

A plus for the SGP is it'll time your manual dose so you know what to set it to. On my mignon it's a manual dial you have to guess at unless single dosing & setting it long.


----------

